# Where can I find cables for 5.1 analog inputs or SACD cables......cheap?



## tdamocles (Sep 23, 2006)

Where can I find a 6 rca cable cord?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Google is your friend.

SACD cables

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you don't need them color coded, go to monoprice.com and just get some rg6 component cables.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... they may not get any less expensive than monoprice.com :T


----------

